# Surf Fishing Rod and Reel



## DannyBoy06 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi all,

Me and my family will be coming down to Destin this March to do some fishing. I just bought a surf rod/reel combo to use, but I am not sure that the rod is adequate for the type of surf fishing that is done there. The rod is 10ft and has a lure weight of 0.75-2 oz. I have read that the common weight is 4-6 oz, so is this rod too light? The reel has a spool capacity of 20lb/320yrds, which I think is fine. The combo is the Okuma Tundra spinning combo, if anyone knows it. Any advice helps.

Thanks in advance,
- Daniel


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

You'll be fine, no need to spend a lot of something you may not use a lot. A 2 oz sinker holds fine most days as long as your rod is long enough to hold the line over the waves.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm curious what kind of rod that is?

Unless you are fishing exclusively for bull reds, you have a gem of a pompano rod there :thumbsup:


----------



## DannyBoy06 (Jan 31, 2016)

The rod is just a cheap surf fishing combo I picked up at a local outdoors store. I would like to catch bull reds (but really I just wanna catch any fish), what is a pompano rod? And even on a choppy day if I have to use heavier weights, would that rod still be able to throw weights up to 6oz?
Thanks for the help


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I would put some 30# braid on there. It cast a ton further than mono. If you have to go up on the sinker you can kinda sling it slow and it won't be too tough on your rod. I made the mistake of putting the juice to it my first year surf fishing and broke a rod that wasn't rated for the lead I was slinging. As long as your careful you should be fine.


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

It is best to use the 1oz weight =10lb test rule. So 30lb line 3oz of weight. If its not staying put use a surf weight with the prongs on it (sputnik?). But if you want to cast 6oz put a shock leaded on following the same 1=10 run it three or four times on the reel out to the end of the pole and back to the reel. Truth be told you could put what ever weight you need on it but the techniques what makes it go.


----------

